# iPhone 6.7" seul ou 6.1" avec iPad ?



## onclphil (9 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

Tout est dans le titre 

Je me pose des questions sur l'utilisation la plus optimum :

iPhone 6.7 (Plus, Pro Max...) :
Avantage : Un device unique
Inconvénient : La "pelle a tarte" a maniper au quotidien 

iPhone 6.1 (13, 14, Pro...) :
Avantage : Un device au compromis taille d'écran / maniabilité au quotiden pour le smartphone + iPad en complément de besoin confort de consultation
Inconvénient : 2 device à gérer + a acheter.

Vos avis ? 

Merci !


----------



## iex.new (11 Septembre 2022)

onclphil a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Tout est dans le titre
> 
> ...


Bonsoir,

Quelle serait ton utilisation de l’iPad ?
A priori je dirais de partir sur l’iPhone pro max. Le smartphone a une place centrale dans nos vie et est l appareil qu’on utilise le plus souvent.

Je dispose d’un iPad Pro 11 que j avais acheté dans le but de dessiner, éditer des photos. Résultat des courses je ne l‘ai pas pleinement utilisé comme je l avais pensé. Je ne regrette pas du tout mon achat j adore l ipad pour tout faire (lire des livre, internet, YouTube, même un peu dessiner avec Pro créâtes que j aime beaucoup).

Pour des questions d’habitudes j’utilise principalement mon Sony Xperia zx1 compact que j‘aimerais remplacer par un iPhone Pro max dans le but de d’en faire mon outil principal pour prendre des photos.


----------

